# Biopsy of gum tissue--HELP! What CPT code



## kkraus1

Our dermatologist performed several skin procedures on a patient during their encounter, but one has me puzzled. It is documented as a "biopsy of upper gum tissue". I am having trouble finding an appropriate CPT Code for this service. The specimen was collected via Shave Biopsy. It's location was from the left upper gum. Is there a CPT code for this service, or should I use 41899?
Thank you.


----------



## Janet Ralph

*BX of gum*

Review the cpt code for Bx vestibule, see if that's what you need.


----------



## snix1

40808 Biopsy, vestibule of mouth


----------

